# Holsters for sig 250



## OFFICER45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can anybody assist with possible duty holsters or holsters period for the 250. I also am aware some firearms fit other manufacters duty holsters, due to, the close specs. I have heard the 250 will fit an XD 4" in barrel 9mm. holster, can anyody help!


----------



## OFFICER45 (Jan 14, 2009)

*grips for 250*

Does anybody know where i can get my hands on a large grip for my 250


----------



## boonesmith (Dec 22, 2008)

*grip and holsters for 250*

I use the SIG plastic holster with the belt attachment. The belt attachment is an extra cost accessory. I bought both the holster and the belt attachment from the SIG Pro shop via the Internet. I also bought a leather "slider" type belt holster from Don Hume Leather for concealed carry. They just recently started making this holster for the 250.

DeSantis also has several styles of holster available for the 250

The easiest way to obtain a grip is direct from SIG. I use the small grip which I was able to purchase from their Pro Shop.

Hope the info helps.


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

Officer;
I use a Safariland #7 for my 9mm P250.
Hank



OFFICER45 said:


> Can anybody assist with possible duty holsters or holsters period for the 250. I also am aware some firearms fit other manufacters duty holsters, due to, the close specs. I have heard the 250 will fit an XD 4" in barrel 9mm. holster, can anyody help!


----------



## OFFICER45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Galco INWB Holster*

I know that the Galco STO 440 for the 4" xd fits my p-250 well.
Curious if the p-250 is aproved for duty for you and with who?


----------



## OFFICER45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes my 250 is duty approved i work for agency in nw fl. Thanks for the info


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

*p250 holster*

i dont know what exactly a duty holster is but i recently order a don hume for my 250 and i believe high noon holsters has a pretty good selection for the 250. don hume holsters are about 8 week delivery time and i dont know what high noon holsters delivery times are. hope that helps some.


----------



## OFFICER45 (Jan 14, 2009)

A duty holster is the holster police officers use on thier duty belt


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*Large Grip*



OFFICER45 said:


> Does anybody know where i can get my hands on a large grip for my 250


Go to SigSauer.com, get the contact number and call them. I was on hold through about 8 calls, took about 20 minutes to place my order yesterday. But they have "plenty" in stock. All in black.

If you can't find the number, I created a post in these sigsauer forums a few posts back where I pasted not only the phone number but the part number you want.

Goodluck


----------

